# The build of the mallet 99-5907 Yvon G-Scale



## william (Jun 25, 2014)

Here the build of the Mallet 99-5907 Yvon .

5907 is not a exisiting model , we choos this nr beacuase its a hsb type mallet .

https://www.facebook.com/Mallet-99-5907-Yvon-1105694032814881/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1109803492403935

Enjoy


----------

